# Convict Cichlid with odd growth!!!!!



## DTetras2 (Jan 20, 2010)

Ok, I need help quick. Today, I just noticed that my male Convict Cichlid has a growth on the front of his right fin, where his fin and body connect!!! It looks like a PIMPLE!!!!! HELP!!!


----------



## sq33qs (Jul 12, 2010)

I have been reading up on the net, and as far as i can tell from your description, it might be a bacterial infection or the start of ich, personally i would go to either a vet or the petstore to try and get a diagnosis and treatment.
Hope you get your answer.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Could also be a cyst (fluid-filled lump, no treatment), an attached parasite. (yank off with tweezers?), a tumor (most are benign) or maybe an infected bite wound. Look at pics on the web.


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

Can you get a pic? If not does it look like any of these, I did a google search with imanges.

http://www.google.ca/images?hl=en&s...arch+Images&gbv=2&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=


----------



## DTetras2 (Jan 20, 2010)

Ok, I found out by asking my local pet store that it was a hookworm. They told me to yank it off with tweezers which I did successfully, but it doesn't seem to be getting much better


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Might be time to try a anti-parasite med. If you see one parasite, there are usually others.


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

> Ok, I found out by asking my local pet store that it was a hookworm. They told me to yank it off with tweezers which I did successfully, but it doesn't seem to be getting much better


'

He needs parasite meds, I would go with jungle parasite clear.


----------



## DTetras2 (Jan 20, 2010)

Ok, thank you for letting me know. I'll go pick some up very soon


----------



## DTetras2 (Jan 20, 2010)

Ok, I got some parasite-killing medicine, so I'll keep my fingers crossed


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

Good Luck, keep us updated.


----------



## DTetras2 (Jan 20, 2010)

Ok, will do


----------

